# Moxley Manor Haunted House Valentine's Event - Bedford, TX



## Moxley Manor (Jan 19, 2011)

A wicked kind of love will be introduced at Blood, Chainsaws and Valentine's presented by Moxley Manor Haunted House. Our haunted house will be open for one night only for those of you looking for an alternate way to celebrate the Valentine's Day Holiday. For more information visit us at moxleymanor.com.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up! Having a brainstorm session with our actors this weekend and will mention this to them. A road trip may be in order


----------

